# TANK DECOR



## georges malawis (Feb 13, 2006)

just wandering if enyone has eny full tank shots of there tank which has black background with white rocks. this is the effect i think i am going for and would love someones tank to get insperation off! :dancing:

thanks in advance!

would be xtra helpfull if your tank had dark gravel nd yellow labs in but dont worry if it doesent.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Although there are exceptions, keep in mind that your rocks will get partially or totally covered with algae. So the white may not be very easy to maintain...and many WANT the algae to grow on the rocks for their algae-grazing Malawi.


----------



## bluepitbullz (May 14, 2007)

My background is black and these rocks WERE white... u can tell on the right side of the big rock they were once white... this is after a re-landscape... its holey limestone... if you want to keep your rocks really white get a bristle nose pleco... anyways thought this might help a lil...


----------



## georges malawis (Feb 13, 2006)

thanks for replies. wow thos rocks are realy dirty. maby i could just go for white sand (or a light coulerd sand) dark rocks and dark background. i am thinking of having two bristnoses. :fish:


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm not sure plecos could keep that type of rock white with all the holes and general roughness of it. I don't know from experience but have my doubts.

I have 3 big rocks that came with a used tank I got. I'm not sure what kind they are. They might even be manmade but are real heavy. They too are very rough in texture but not to holey. They were very green almost black when I got them so I've let them sit outside in the sun for a few weeks now and the sun has bleached them pretty white again. Just thought I'd throw that bit of info in here lol.


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

I went for a slightly alternative look with the new tank I am setting up.. Black substrate and background (adding the background tomorrow, so not in the picture yet) with red rock...



















I am attaching black felt to the back of the tank with velcro tomorrow. I went with felt instead of the commercially available backgrounds because I wanted a flat black and not the shiny reflective black available in the background that can be bought from the LFS.

In any case, just wanted to share it as an alternative option. I will try and post pictures with the black background in the future.


----------



## FishandFire (Jul 2, 2007)

I spray painted the back of my tank black. The rocks are more of a gray color than white. The sand is black/white mix along with additional white sand added.


----------



## sweetsummerrose (Mar 11, 2008)

Hello! Here is a picture of one of my tanks with black background and white sand with black speckles. ( i love it )


----------



## georges malawis (Feb 13, 2006)

wow thanks all lovely tanks! i especially like the red rock used in cichlid whispers tank to create an alternitive look with the plants deffinitly the type of natural look im going for.

now all i need is my tank lol still about six weeks till i can afford


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

look for used tanks, thats what *** been doing. Try craigslist.com and any other swapper websites/book. It will save you a lot of money and often come with accesories


----------



## georges malawis (Feb 13, 2006)

i have looked at a few used tanks but they never usaly come with stands and i dont drive so collecting them is a pain. i think i will just have to wait althogh the waiting is killing me seeing other peoples tanks!

p.s would a freshwater lobster disturb breeding in a mbuna setup?????????????????????/ :-?


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

i dont know, but if the lobster molts he will most likely be torn to shreds by the mbuna


----------



## mittzgame (Oct 3, 2006)

This is a really old picture of my old 55 gal tank, I upgraded to a 125 and changed the decor. Even though it has a blue bg you can get the idea with the texas holey rock and darker sand with yellow labs:


----------



## faile486 (Jul 15, 2008)

How would you pick up a fish tank from a store if you don't drive ^^; Are you ordering one online?

I would do what bac3492 suggests, and look for a used one on craigslist. It might take a bit, but a lot of them do come with stands. I got a 120g with all the accessories (hood, lights, filter, stand, sand, even fish) for $200. We sold the fish for $60 to a store. That's a lot less than most new 20g at petsmart.

Enlist a friend to help you pick it up!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

georges malawis is in the UK I think...is CraigsList international? Some LFS will deliver. The crustaceans first capture/eat the fish and then when the crustacean molts, then the mbuna return the favor and the the crustacean! :lol:


----------



## georges malawis (Feb 13, 2006)

yes i am in the UK and my tank will get deliverd to my house. :fish:

nice tank mittzgame!

a would love to see some picters of demasoni and yellow lab tanks!


----------



## bluepitbullz (May 14, 2007)

My tank isnt dirty... its algae... most will tell you its a sign of a healthy tank... if u want natural look like u said then u cant clean the algae off anything but the front viewing glass... afterall is there someone cleaning the algae in lake malawi???


----------

